# Lowering with eibachs



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

I am probably going to bite the bullet and get some eibachs. I was wonder of there is anything that needs to be done after installing the springs? Such as an alignment. As well as anybody having negative effects or issues after the lowering has happen. Just want to make the right decision.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

Yes, you will need to get an alignment after the springs fully settle (roughly 500 miles of normal driving)


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Dragonsys said:


> Yes, you will need to get an alignment after the springs fully settle (roughly 500 miles of normal driving)


Ok thanks for the information! That's quite the build thread you have going on there.


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I've got them installed, put about 2000 miles on them so far. Nothing negative to report. If you have 18s you will feel the road more, those low pro tires are unforgiving. Now that I've switched to my winter 16s there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## BlackMamba12 (Apr 6, 2013)

Nobody said:


> I've got them installed, put about 2000 miles on them so far. Nothing negative to report. If you have 18s you will feel the road more, those low pro tires are unforgiving. Now that I've switched to my winter 16s there's a noticeable difference.


Yea I noticed that on the stock suspension when I switch from the 16 inch steelies to my 18 inch sparcos. I'm willing to sacrifice the ride a little to be a little lower and have a cleaner look. Thanks for your input!


----------



## caveman (Apr 28, 2013)

so if i lowered my cruze with these springs on 19's wrapped with 225/40's would i feel it even more than on the 18's?


----------

